# Community > Clubs >  NZDA Wellington Branch meeting tonight

## FRST

NZDA Wellington Branch meeting tonight
Tuesday, 10th July @ 7:30pm 
Where: Evans Bay Yacht Club  501 Evans Bay Parade, Wellington
What:  Several members are presenting on our recent Clements Mill Club trip. Several deer were taken, including one which was a club members first deer! Great result on the wily Sika.

----------


## Tahr

Yup

----------


## Mathias

See some of you fella's at the Conference next week? I'll be in the AHT room measuring the some heads.
Cheers,
Andy

----------


## Tahr

> See some of you fella's at the Conference next week? I'll be in the AHT room measuring the some heads.
> Cheers,
> Andy


I will be there all day Thursday.

----------


## Mathias

> I will be there all day Thursday.


I get in Thursday arvo, so if I sight you Bruce I'll be sure to say gidday. Staying at the Thorndon.

----------


## Tahr

> See some of you fella's at the Conference next week? I'll be in the AHT room measuring the some heads.
> Cheers,
> Andy


 @Mathias This week Andy. 13-14-15 July

----------


## Mathias

> @Mathias This week Andy. 13-14-15 July


True  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## FRST

I'll be there setting up and presenting for the National Heritage Trust. See you fellas there.

----------


## ebf

@FRST, are you one of the guys who presented at the Hutt Valley branch meeting ?

----------


## FRST

Yup. I was the second guy to talk.

----------

